# Post your current workout



## Zujitsuka (Oct 10, 2005)

Good day everyone.  What exercise routine are you currently doing to enhance your martial arts performance?  To view my current routine, click here, Tyrone Turner's current workout (10/10/2005 - 10/29/2005).

Peace and health,


----------



## mantis (Oct 10, 2005)

Zujitsuka said:
			
		

> Good day everyone. What exercise routine are you currently doing to enhance your martial arts performance? To view my current routine, click here, Tyrone Turner's current workout (10/10/2005 - 10/29/2005).
> 
> Peace and health,


 unfortunately i just realized i really dont have an answer to your question. im a bum!
 but i wanna say thank you for posting this, this thread should get me a work out routine!
 thanks


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 10, 2005)

Mine can be found here
http://www.live2befit.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1063&start=375

Up to date as of today.


----------

